# TV Philips 43PUS6162/12 enciende pero no hace nada.



## JotaGC (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenos días, 

Os comento el problema que tengo. Tengo un TV philips modelo 43PUS6162/12. Lo conecto a la corriente y automáticamente se enciende (no pasa por StandBy). La pantalla se enciende (el Backlight funciona) pero no se ve nada, ni se oye, ni puedo hacer nada con el mando ni con el joystick botón que trae detrás de la TV ni si quiera apagar la TV. 

He comprobado voltajes en la placa main, t-con y la power y tengo voltajes correctos. Es como si la TV se hubiese bloqueado y se queda en negro (con backlight encendido) pero no puedo hacer nada ni con mando ni con joystick.

Alguien más le ha pasado algo parecido o tiene alguna idea de que puede ser? Si puede ser Firmware o Software que se haya quedado bloqueado o falla algún procesador, no se que pensar ya me esta trayendo loco. 

Muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

De que color o cómo queda la imagen en la pantalla , blanca , oscura ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 24, 2020)

JotaGC dijo:


> Lo conecto a la corriente y automáticamente se enciende (no pasa por StandBy)


Eso puede ser porque el televisor se desconectó de la red eléctrica estando encendido.
Algunos televisores tienen la opción de seleccionar lo que deben hacer cuando eso ocurre, si volverse a encender o quedarse apagados tras regresar el voltaje de línea.


JotaGC dijo:


> ni puedo hacer nada con el mando ni con el joystick botón que trae detrás de la TV ni si quiera apagar la TV.


Eso indica un problema con la tarjeta principal, habría que revisar los voltajes de las sub fuentes.


JotaGC dijo:


> Es como si la TV se hubiese bloqueado y se queda en negro (con backlight encendido)


Existen varias causas que ocasionan una pantalla en negro cuando existe backlight.

Adjunto el manual de servicio, y el firmware lo puedes encontrar aquí: 43PUS6162_12_FUS_ESP


----------



## JotaGC (Abr 24, 2020)

Gracias por la respuesta, 

Adjunto imagen de la pantalla encendida. Tiene el backlight encendido (tiras de led blanco), pero directamente se enciende la tv sin pasar por el stand by, cuando lo mas normal es que cuando conectas la TV a la corriente AC se queda en stand by esperando la orden de encendido pero en este caso, salta directamente la pantalla encendida pero sin poder hacer nada des de ningún sitio.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 24, 2020)

JotaGC dijo:


> He comprobado voltajes en la placa main, t-con y la power y tengo voltajes correctos.


¿Tienes presencia de señales LVDS?


----------



## JotaGC (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola de nuevo, gracias a las respuestas.

He estado comprobando y diría que si tengo las señales LVDS he comprobado y tengo las señales según he podido ver en algún sitio de cómo comprobarlas.

Después he estado comprobando la zona del oscilador de 24MHz y al tocar con la punta del tester en la parte positiva del C4005 la TV empieza a emitir una secuencia de colores blanco, rojo, verde, azul, negro y vuelve a comenzar la secuencia. No puedo hacer nada des del mando ni del botón trasero, y cuando la desconecto de la corriente y la vuelvo a conectar vuelve al estado del principio, pantalla negra con backlight encendido y sin poder hacer nada. 

Los voltajes que tengo en la entrada y salida del oscilador no se si son las correctas porque no he conseguido encontrar mucha información. En la parte del C4005 hay 0.75V y en la parte del C4006 hay 0.55V. No se si sera correcto esto. Adjunto imagen de la zona del cristal. 

Muchas gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 26, 2020)

En cierta ocasión un cliente me comentó que tras una actualización de un XBOX, este dejó de responder y casualmente el TV también.
Como ya no pudo hacer nada con el control remoto, bajó el brake de la casa porque el cable del TV quedaba detrás.
Al volverlo a subir el TV comenzó a emitir los colores que mencionas, y que es un patrón que se genera para pruebas del display.
A este modo únicamente se ingresa por medio del modo de servicio.
Tras estarlo conectando y desconectando el TV ya no volvió a encender, solo quedaba el LED de espera encendido.

Cuando lo revisé encontré que el daño estaba en una NAND Flash, se trató de reprogramar pero tenía más de 8 sectores dañados.
Como no pude conseguir el Stencil para Reballing le comenté al cliente que se tenía que reemplazar la tarjeta.
Aceptó y fue la única solución.


JotaGC dijo:


> En la parte del C4005 hay 0.75V y en la parte del C4006 hay 0.55V. No se si sera correcto esto


Los voltajes en cada lado del cristal suelen ser de la mitad del voltaje de alimentación del procesador.
Así que si se alimenta con 3.3V se deben encontrar alrededor de 1.65V en cada terminal.
Si existen 0.75V como mencionas es porque el procesador no está funcionando, esto puede ser porque no está alimentado o porque tiene un daño.
Sería conveniente que revises las sub fuentes, ya tienes el diagrama.


----------



## ganuga (Sep 15, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Cuando lo revisé encontré que el daño estaba en una NAND Flash, se trató de reprogramar pero tenía más de 8 sectores dañados.
> Como no pude conseguir el Stencil para Reballing le comenté al cliente que se tenía que reemplazar la tarjeta.
> Aceptó y fue la única solución.


Hola*. T*engo el mismo problema en una TV Phlips 50PUS6272
*¿Q*u*é* tarjeta cambiaste, la placa main o placa alimentaci*ó*n*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 15, 2021)

Obviamente la tarjeta principal, las fuentes de poder no tienen NAND Flash.


----------

